# Atoll Maratua, Nabucco, Borneo



## Rausreißer (31. Januar 2005)

Nabucco Island

Na nun, jetzt wird’s doch langsam Zeit für den Bericht. 
Hier wird mir schon mit Ordnungsstrafe gedroht. (Mit Veröffentlichungen im Blechkunstköder hab ich nicht zu tun.Ich werde mir mal demnächst das Teil kaufen . (Ich kenne es so von andern Presseanstalten das man sich erstmal die Genehmigung zur Veröffentlichung einholt wenn Personen abgebildet werden. #d )
Also Sail nur für Dich (Wenn Du hoffentlich das Avatar wechselst) und Jelle dem alten Kaltwasserfischer, mit dem ich hoffentlich Ende Mai in Skjervöy die lästigen 30 Pfünder Dorsche abhaken kann) 

Auch wenn die schrecklichen Ereignisse im Indischen Ozean mich sehr betroffen gemacht haben, möchte ich von meiner Reise in  ein Stück Paradies östlich von Borneo berichten, einem Gebiet, welches die Katastrophe ebenfalls nur über die Medien wahrgenommen würden.

Begonnen hatte eigentlich die ganze Sache als ich Renee Winter kennen gelernt habe und das war schon nicht mehr in diesem Jahrhundert.
Renee hatte damals eine Tauchbasis in Al Mukalah im Jemen geleitet und war ebenso wie ich damals vom Big Game fasziniert. Fast hatte ich den Eindruck das diese Leidenschaft wie ein Virus ist.
Renee ist ein absolut feiner Kerl, und so blieben wir die Jahre über in Kontakt. Eines Tages eröffnete er mir, das er eine neue sehr faszinierende Location gefunden hätte und ob ich nicht mal mir die die Gegend mal anschauen möchte.

Renee und seine Familie haben ein Reiseunternehmen,und versuchen sich daran, Wünsche und Träume für Fernwehgeschädigte perfekt umzusetzen.
Für meinen Geschmack mit Erfolg. Aber entscheidet selber….


Nach den Anfangsinformationen gab es  für mich kein Halten mehr und so ging es dann langsam los. Im Laufe der Geschichte war auch Rob Langford schon im März 2004 in Nabucco. Die Geschichte ist nun auch im Blinker aktuell.

Nabucco Island ist eine Insel im  Atoll von Maratua , also dem zu Indonesien  gehörenden Teil der riesigen Insel Borneo.

Auf diesem kleinen Stück Paradies (es gib dafür im nachinein wirklich keine andere passende Bezeichnung) existiert  seit einigen Jahren eine Tauchbasis.
Seit 2 Jahren ist diese Basis unter der Leitung von Axel und Silke.
Die Taucherforenbeiträge zu Bewertung dieser Enklave waren sehr kontrovers, aber für mich sehr interessant.
Nach dem Besuch kann ich diese Beiträge besser bewerten.
Es ist nicht leicht unter den Bedingungen die ein Land wie Indonesien bietet, ein den westlichen Ansprüchen genügendes Ressort aufzubauen, aber Silke „und“ auch Axel haben es geschafft.

Klein aber fein für max. 30 bist 35 Personen hergerichtet bietet das Inselchen allen  echten Tropen Freaks  das, was man  dann auch Erleben möchte wenn man so eine weite und lange Reise auf sich nimmt:

Natur Pur bis zum Anschlag! mit allem was dazugehört. 

Es ist nicht so das Silke und Alex allein dieses Kleinod erschaffen haben.
Alle Indonesier, auf dieser Insel, in diesem Atoll, angefangen von den Bootskapitänen über den Tauchguides bis zu dem Jungen der die Zimmerbar auffüllt sind absolut freundlich und hilfsbereit.
Unter dem Management der beiden kann sich dieses Ressort wirklich gut entwickeln.
Schon diese freundliche, liebenswerte Art der Mitarbeiter gibt diesem Flecken ein super entspannendes Flair.
Aber wer solch ein Kleinod besucht muss sich darüber im Klaren sein das Brauchwasser nicht trinkfähig ist und das ein unbegrenztes Energiekonzept (was Beleuchtung angeht) an so einem Ort nicht geben kann.

Tja, Energie und Einsatz, Schlüsselworte für unsere Welt.

Ich habe auch schon ein bisschen von unserer Welt gesehen, aber nach diesem Urlaub trage ich ein großes Stück mehr Sehnsucht nach dieser fast Perfekten Insel im Herzen.
Darum möchte ich Euch diesen Eindruck nicht vorenthalten:


*Anreise*

Na, der Flug von Frankfurt nach Singapure war mit 12 Stunden schon ein ziemlicher Hammer, aber die süßen Damen der Airline entschädigen allein durch
Ihren Anblick für den Ungemach die Flugzeugsitze bei den meisten hervorrufen, so auch bei mir. Da sitzt man leider in jeder U-Bahn besser.
Das Boardprogramm der Filme war aber unglaublich gut. 
Über 30 Kinofilme, topaktuell konnten von jedem Sitz gestartet und beliebig vor und zurückgespult werden. Und das in einer 747. Reife Leistung. (Wenn man die Anzahl der Sitzplätze bedenkt)
Ich bin da irgendwann bei Alien vers. Predator eingeschlafen….







Endlich angekommen hatten wir am Airport nur wenig Zeit da der Anschlussflug nach Balikpapan gleich weiterging.
Ich hatte in Sing(a)pure noch mal rasch einen Blick an einem der kostenfreien Internetzugänge ins A-B geworfen, aber ich konnte mich leider nicht anmelden, weil ich mit meiner abgeschlossenen Halbbildung nicht in der Lage war der internationalen Tastatur ein ß zu entlocken.
Tja, Wirerless LAN ist dort eine selbstverständliche Dienstleistung.
Wenn ich da unsere Airports/Airlines in Deutschland  so an sehe und unsere Providers kann man über diese Arroganz bei uns nur staunen. Wieviel Kunden könnte AOL, Telekom, Arcor, HanseNet usw. gewinnen, wenn diese schlecht geführten Unternehmen an strategischen Punkten für Ihre Kunden ein Net-Zugang kostenfrei anbieten würden? Na egal. Da sind die Jungs und Mädels in Singapure uns Lichtjahre voraus. Zumal das ja auch nicht die Welt kostet.
Dafür bietet die Lufthansa zum Beispiel Ihren „Senator“ Kunden lieber einen Abholservice mit Fahrer in dunklen Limousinen an.
Aber auch das ist gut so. Es denkt immer irgendeiner mit:
Manch einer von diesen Typen sollte wirklich nicht mehr aktiv am Straßenverkehr teilnehmen. 
Richtig mitgedacht von der Lufthansa. Nur noch der grüne Punkt fehlt.

Und Zack, da waren wir nach ein paar Stunden auch schon in Balikpapan im Süden von Borneo in Indonesien.
Was mir auffiel waren die mit detailreichen Ornamenten verzierten Säulen des Airports. Die Liebe zum Detail, genial!





Und genau das gleich gab es in Tarakan, dem letzten Airtrip-Endpunkt zu sehen.
Hier der Anflug. Hier wird sehr viel Reis angebaut:






Und die Säulen:






Danach wurde das Gepäck in Richtung Speedboot organisiert.
Das klappte einwandfrei. Roger hatte alles im Griff.

Die Rutenrohre wurden auch verstaut.







Und bevor es wirklich losging lag plötzlich ein kleiner Sabelfish auf den Polstern.






Unaufgefordert einfach ins Boot gesprungen.

Ich nahm es als gutes Omen auf und setzte Ihn zurück.

Dann ging es zum Atoll, noch mal ca. 4 Stunden im Speedboot.






Im dunklen( nach Sonnenuntergang) im Atoll gab es Grundkontakt mit einem Stein durch den unvorsichtigen Kaptäin (Schraube verbogen). Es wurde kurz unruhig im Boot, der Gewinn für die Anfahrt war weg.
Aber er hat uns trotzdem wieder abgeholt.
Die Landung und das Aussteigen der müden Passagiere klappte einwandfrei.
Angekommen gab es Cokussaft direkt aus der Frucht mit Strohhalm.
Immer noch nicht mein Geschmack, aber vernünftig für den Kreislauf.
Einfach austrinken (Igitt) und ein Liter Wasser hinterher, am besten noch eine Magnesiumtablette hinzu.
Axel und Silke, die das Kleinod verwalten (das ich erst im Licht der Sonne am nächsten Tag entdeckte) hielten sich kurz und angemessen für die Begrüßung.
So war es gut.
Und dann ab ins Bett.  Die Koffer standen vor der Tür unserer Hütte.
Und Dieter schnarchte wie ein sterbendes Schwein… Das hatte Er aber schon angekündigt und so begann ich mit dem Kugelschreiber die Oropax nachzustopfen..

R.R.


----------



## Sailfisch (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Atoll Maratua, Nabucco, Borneo*

Daß ich das noch erleben durfte!  :q  :q  :q 

Besten Dank für Deinen klasse Bericht!  #6  #6  #6

Gibts auch noch Fische zu sehen???


----------



## Rausreißer (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Atoll Maratua, Nabucco, Borneo*

Fische? Nur wenn Du die Mütze abnimmst.

Gernot


----------



## Sailfisch (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Atoll Maratua, Nabucco, Borneo*

Ney, Ney, Ney, Ney! Kommt gar nicht in Frage. Ihr dürft froh sein, daß Ihr mich noch locker mit sailfish anreden dürft und nicht mit Admiral!  :m 
Also, sofort weiterschreiben und Fischbilder rein, das ist ein Befehl!

Hochachtungsvoll
Admiral Sailfish  :q  :q  :q


----------



## wodibo (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Atoll Maratua, Nabucco, Borneo*

Buah, lechz, gier...wodi will mehr  :l  :g


----------



## Sailfisch (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Atoll Maratua, Nabucco, Borneo*

Verfolge jetzt das Profil von Gernot schon einige Zeit, der schreibt an einer Antwort! Wir können also GROßES erwarten!   :m  :m  :m

@ Gernot
Sollte ich auf den Malediven ein schönes Foto schießen, so werde ich das Avatar wechseln. Solange mußt Du es aber noch ertragen.  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Rausreißer (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Atoll Maratua, Nabucco, Borneo*

Den
 Ball flach halten erspart eine Diskussion mit dem Schiedsrichter.

R.R.

Sail, hau rein. #h


----------



## Ansgar (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Atoll Maratua, Nabucco, Borneo*

Moin,

erstmal gigantisches Lob an RR, dafuer, dass er es noch geschafft hat, den Bericht hioer (zumindestens den ersten Teil) reinzubringen. 
Finde sehr schoen, wie bereits Anreise etc. erklaert werden und mit Fotos untermalt werden - so etwas erfordert ne Menge Zeit - dafuer RESPEKT!
Entschuldige mich bereits jetzt fuer den 'mir typischen Filetiercharakter' von RRs posting... )



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Na nun, jetzt wird’s doch langsam Zeit für den Bericht.


Och ne, nun schon? ) 
Gut Ding soll doch Weile haben -lot di man noch wat tid min Jung... )



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> (Mit Veröffentlichungen im Blechkunstköder hab ich nicht zu tun.Ich werde mir mal demnächst das Teil kaufen . (Ich kenne es so von andern Presseanstalten das man sich erstmal die Genehmigung zur Veröffentlichung einholt wenn Personen abgebildet werden. #d )


Also das ist schon ein Schocker, wenn die einfach Dein Pic abgebildet haben ohne Dich zu fragen! Wuerde ich mal fragen, wo Denn die 80er Tiagra bleibt, die sie Dir sicherlich als Wiedrgutmachung schicken wollen... )



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist nicht leicht unter den Bedingungen die ein Land wie Indonesien bietet, ein den westlichen Ansprüchen genügendes Ressort aufzubauen, aber Silke „und“ auch Axel haben es geschafft.


Die Probleme kennt man hier bei einzelnen Inselstaaten im Suedpazifik auch - man muss das echt mal selber sehen um zu wissen, wieviel Aufwand dort dahinter steht alleine schon mal was funktionierendes aufzubauen...



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe auch schon ein bisschen von unserer Welt gesehen, aber nach diesem Urlaub trage ich ein großes Stück mehr Sehnsucht nach dieser fast Perfekten Insel im Herzen.


Tja, ist am Ende unserer Welt - sowohl geographisch als auch von der Lebenseinstellung, usw... Absolute Stille und traumhafte Landschaft. Aber meinst Du, Du koenntest da leben? Man muss da glaube ich sehr entspannt sein und darf sich durch nichts erschuettern lassen... 




			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> war der internationalen Tastatur ein ß zu entlocken.


Das Problem habe ich uebrigends auch immer, wenn ich Dir ne PM schreibe ) Einfach ne deutsche Seite im Web aufrufen und von da mit Ctrl-C ein 'Esszett' stehlen und mit Ctrl V wiedverwerten oder Tastenkombination Alt 0223 eintippen fuer das naechste Mal... 




			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür bietet die Lufthansa zum Beispiel Ihren „Senator“ Kunden lieber einen Abholservice mit Fahrer in dunklen Limousinen an.
> Aber auch das ist gut so. Es denkt immer irgendeiner mit:
> Manch einer von diesen Typen sollte wirklich nicht mehr aktiv am Straßenverkehr teilnehmen.
> Richtig mitgedacht von der Lufthansa. Nur noch der grüne Punkt fehlt.


 Hehehehe .... )


Also, sehr netter Bericht so weit  - hoffe auf die Fortsetzung
All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Karstein (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Atoll Maratua, Nabucco, Borneo*

Sauberst, Gernot - das hat schon mal richtig Spaß gemacht zu lesen!  #6 

Den Viehtransport-Charakter in den 747 kann ich nur allzu gut nachvollziehen und bestätigen nach dem Vancouver-Flug letztes Jahr, da entschädigen nicht mal die Fernsehprogramme (die Flugbegleiterinnen von BA erst recht net).   

Bin schon auf Deine Inselfotos und die nächsten Schilderungen gespannt!

Gruß gen Du

Karsten


----------



## Fischkoopp (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Atoll Maratua, Nabucco, Borneo*

@ Rausreißer

#6 Prima#6 . Habe schon gestern deinen Bericht verfolgt ( bin aber nicht hinterher gekommen:q ), da warst Du noch am ändern usw..
Und nu ;+ #6 #6 , wirklich gut geschrieben.
Warum arbeitest Du nicht als Journalist bei der Zeitung, die Dein Bild ( schönes Foto) im vor Wege veröffnentlicht;+ :q .


----------



## Big Fins (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Atoll Maratua, Nabucco, Borneo*

Hallo Rausreißer, echt klasse #6.

Will auch unbedingt mehr Fotos sehen...biiiiiiiiiiiiiitteeeeeeee:c


----------

